# Yikes !



## JOEL (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out this homemade beast. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220656791496


----------



## sam (Aug 25, 2010)

Where would put your legs?


----------



## JOEL (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, I was wondering what kind of pants to wear...


----------

